# Yao demanding respect from refs!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Yao Ming was never more clear, never sounded more certain. He raised his voice just a touch and made sure to pronounce each word so there would be no questions.
> 
> With the Cleveland Cavaliers down to their last chance in regulation and the ball and game in LeBron James' hands, James took off toward the rim. The Rockets held a three-point lead. Twenty-two seconds remained. And Yao came at him, arms raised to the length of a 7-6 center's reach for the meeting of two of the game's most celebrated figures.
> 
> ...



http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/3749766.html

You can tell these losses are really killing him.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

The refs are horrible towards Yao. 

They should get a couple of WNBA refs to call the games because this is getting ridiculous. :smile:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ha ha ha Yao's the man sticking up in his calls.. He is probly wont get fined too this is great.. These Refs really suck


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone have a clip of it or a picture.. those of us without visual representation are dying over here! 

I love that he said "I am not in my first day playing" heehee! that's great. Most big guys get the shaft on fouls until they fight back against the refs. At least that's how it seems. 

point in fact... I remember when Shaq was in college there was a big to do about him "fouling" ... so it was rumored that he made a video of all the bad calls he got in one season... I don't know that its true, but playing LSU was like going up against a brick wall.. he never got called for fouls inside, offense or defense, unless it was practically flagrant.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao is growing some balls...lol


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/3749766.html
> 
> You can tell these losses are really killing him.


It's absolute bullshiz for big men these days. Guards drive in at will (due to hand-check rule) and draw phantom fouls. I'm terribly annoyed at the guard dominated game nowadays. Big men can get double teamed before they touch the ball and they get no fouls for little shoves and bumps.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys, its cause it was Lebron driving. I mean tell me if it was lets say Wesley, or another 3rd string nobdy, would they get the call? Nope


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yao was getting some good calls during that stretch when we were on a roll, but i dont see the calls anymore. I'm so glad to see him get fed up, its about time he lets his emotions out.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

the only thing left for Yao to do now is pull an Artest and run into the stands.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Guys, its cause it was Lebron driving. I mean tell me if it was lets say Wesley, or another 3rd string nobdy, would they get the call? Nope


Exactly. When LeBron was going for that, I just knew there would be a foul called. Refs have always been biased to certain players. The bias isn't huge, but it's there. I hate to sound like a homer, but Hakeem Olajuwon was always treated poorly by the refs, especially before '95. Jordan and David Robinson, on the other hand, got a lot of free calls. 

That said, I think the refs have been kinder to Yao this season. It's the reward for being more aggressive. However, he's still the most unfairly treated big-name player in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jworth said:


> the only thing left for Yao to do now is pull an Artest and run into the stands.


Yah I can just picture Yao stomping over the crowd to get to that lil' wiener in the 4th roll :laugh:

Good for Yao, refs better smarten up next game


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be supprised if Yao gets a HUGE fine tomorrow.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sure Yao's comments made Stern's face blush over. It's like the quiet little choir boy who sits at the front of class stepping up and being outspoken for his own rights. You have to take it serious, at least for a moment, because it's not everyday that Yao calls out the officials.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I wouldn't be supprised if Yao gets a HUGE fine tomorrow.


No chance. If Yao gets a fine, this league has officially become a communist regime. Yao did not attack the referees. He did nothing that Mark Cuban doesn't do on a consistent basis. He was also far more polite than Cuban would ever be.


----------



## Jayveeberetta (Mar 20, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao demanding respect from refs!


Finally, its about time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

thank you for sticking up for yourself Yao *YOU DA MAN!*


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Biggets difference between Yao this year and last year: Last year, he wouldn't have said a thing about the call, and if he had, he would have said "It was a tough cal", yatta, yatta, yatta. Now, he came right out and said "It was a bad call, and how come LeBron James is getting the calls and I'm not." 

Remember last year's playoffs? Yao got some of the worst calls against him I've ever seen, but not a peep out of him.

I think now that Yao is actually more outspoken, he'll be getting fewer bad calls.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I believe that the call was chicken sh#$. There was no way that yao fouled lebron there was no reason to do that. Nest time just put lebron on his a#$ when he tries to do that make sure he does not get a shot off at all.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> I wouldn't be supprised if Yao gets a HUGE fine tomorrow.


I think this article is the translation of a Sina interview in which Yao also added "I better stop here now, otherwise I might get fined"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 things i want to see yao do before this season is over to make it complete...

Get 2 technicals in one game from arguing. Yes meaning get ejected(seasons a tank anyway)
If hes gonna foul sombody, send a statement and make it count. Flagrant it!(jsut dont hurt the player)

Show the NBA next season, hes going to mean business


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

They guy i would like to see put on his *** by yao is DIRK. That guy just pisses me off so much i hate his game and how he has such a great touch and he thinks he is so cool and how he thinks he can handle the ball at 7 feet and how the freaking refs are all over his Di#$. Come on give some calls to yao ref stop riding dirk's jock. Man i hate that team aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahah.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

yep, some of the calls i have seen were absurd calls, make a comment so the refs know what they did wrong.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah in the past ive been seeing some bad calls on Yao which would screw up his game. Also when i was watching a Rockets game they said something in his contract that he was to be "treated" differently


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> Nest time just put lebron on his a#$ when he tries to do that make sure he does not get a shot off at all.


That's what he needs, but I remember in the beginning of the season when he did that to Desmond Mason. Fricking Mason just used Yao if he were weights for squatting and got up. But anyways, he needs to show some attitude and just because someone seems reserved doesn't mean sh!t about his personality or what they're really like. Yao needs to implode and get angry at people in a game some day just to show his fury to let people know he's not reckoned to mess with.


----------

